

Can Security Questions be Subliminally Discriminatory? - ramanujam
http://manas.tungare.name/blog/can-security-questions-be-subliminally-discriminatory/#comments

======
zdw
The entire point of these questions is that they're things you:

1\. Likely remember

2\. Nobody else would know.

Personally, I nearly always use the "make your own question" box, if offered.

I'm waiting for the day when "upload a public key" is the preferred
authentication method...

